# Snack stick recipe.



## gutter

Does anyone have a kick BUTT snack stick recipe they would be willing to share. Right now i use the PS seasoning #769 but find it to kind of salty. I'm into a garlic and pepper flavor.


----------



## jarhead

I like this one. Adjust garlic and heat to your pref. Maybe some white pepper if you want the after glow.

Start cooker at a low temp and gradually increase til you hit 170F.

Sticks are done at 154F IT.

Ice water bath and hang to dry.

I just made this as summer sausage in 2-1/2" x 18" casings, but it should work great as a stick.

These were made with 5# ground whole sirloin tip and 1# pork butt. (Double batch)













SummerSausage04Small.jpg



__ jarhead
__ Nov 10, 2012






*Ingredients*:

1 cup cold Buttermilk
1-1/2 tablespoons Morton Tender Quick
2 teaspoons mustard seed
1 teaspoon garlic powder     

1 teaspoon coarse ground black pepper (butcher grind)
2 teaspoons liquid smoke flavoring (optional)
3 pounds lean ground venison or (90/10 ground beef)
1 cup coarsely shredded Sharp Cheddar Cheese or (Hi-Temp cubes)
2 tsp Chipotle Powder (or to taste)

11 g Binder #86


----------



## driedstick

I just did some Lem pepper sticks last weekend they were great tasting with a little heat on the end. they are on sale on lems web site

Steve


----------



## woodcutter

Ham sticks.

*1 lb of ground pork butt*

1 TBS TQ

1TB brown sugar

1/2 tsp garlic powder

1/2 tsp onion powder

1/4 tsp basil

1/2 tsp honey

Mix, stuff in sheep casings and smoke to an IT of 155.

I tried to make ham sticks like Nueske's or Maplewood Meats and came up with this recipe from a canadian bacon recipe.

I would substitute the Tender Quick with the correct amount of cure#1 and add salt separately. These sticks turned out really good from this recipe just a little salty for me. (good with beer).













DSCN7357.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Oct 14, 2012


















DSCN7354.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Oct 14, 2012


----------



## big casino

My beef stick recipe

5lb ground beef

1cup ice water

1tsp insta-cure

4tsp salt

1TBS brown sugar

1tsp ground mustard

2tsp whole mustard seed

1tsp coarse ground black pepper - add more if you like pepper taste

2tsp white ground pepper - substitute with black pepper if you dont have this

1TBS Paprika

1tsp onion powder - more or less to taste

1tsp garlic powder - more or less to taste

If you like it hot  add the following

 2TBS crushed red pepper

2TBS ground cayenne pepper - more or less to taste

mix all spices and cure#1 into  1 cup of ice cold water  mix into  ground beef until mixed through

stuff into casing,  hang at room temp until casings are dry, approx 1 to 2 hrs,

place into smoker preheated to around 130 degrees for one hour  to dry casings, then add smoke for 1hr or until desired color, then raise heat to 150 for one hr then  raise heat to 180 until an internal temp of 152 to 160 degrees,

place into ice cold water until IT drops below 90, if you want you can then spray the sticks with hot water to remove any grease on the casings, then rinse in cold water again then bloom sticks at room  temperature until casings are dry or desired color is obtained  then refrigerate in a brown paper bag


----------



## debbie easton

gonna try this  thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!   Debbie Easton.


----------



## fished

Big Casino, I noticed that your recipe uses all beef.  Have you tried with pork or a mix of pork and beef?  I copied and saved it.  It looks sounds good, when our temps get out of the 30 I'll have to give it a try.  Thanks


----------



## reinhard

I realy like all the recipe's. Thanks for posting them. Reinhard


----------



## debbie easton

thank you .


----------



## big casino

Fished said:


> Big Casino, I noticed that your recipe uses all beef.  Have you tried with pork or a mix of pork and beef?  I copied and saved it.  It looks sounds good, when our temps get out of the 30 I'll have to give it a try.  Thanks


Yes I have used pork mixed with, I also used 100% pork, I prefer beef with my sticks as they seem less greasy, probably just in my head but hey thats why we learn to make our own...


----------



## hoity toit

Big Casino said:


> Yes I have used pork mixed with, I also used 100% pork, I prefer beef with my sticks as they seem less greasy, probably just in my head but hey thats why we learn to make our own...


I am using your recipe Big Casino, making 30 lbs venison/pork 60/40 tomorrow. Think I will add the pepper flakes like you said..I am going to grind up Boston Butt with the deer.


----------



## hoity toit

Big Casino said:


> Yes I have used pork mixed with, I also used 100% pork, I prefer beef with my sticks as they seem less greasy, probably just in my head but hey thats why we learn to make our own...


do you grind or crush the mustard seeds??


----------



## big casino

I leave the mustard seed whole, but you could crush them if you want to, I just like the look of  those little yellow seeds in my sausage...LOL

I have heard of guys toasting them too but I have yet to do that... probably the next batch I make


----------



## hoity toit

Big Casino said:


> I leave the mustard seed whole, but you could crush them if you want to, I just like the look of  those little yellow seeds in my sausage...LOL
> 
> I have heard of guys toasting them too but I have yet to do that... probably the next batch I make


Cool., thanks/


----------



## grouse

Big Casino said:


> My beef stick recipe
> 
> 5lb ground beef
> 
> 1cup ice water
> 
> 1tsp insta-cure
> 
> 4tsp salt
> 
> 1TBS brown sugar
> 
> 1tsp ground mustard
> 
> 2tsp whole mustard seed
> 
> 1tsp coarse ground black pepper - add more if you like pepper taste
> 
> 2tsp white ground pepper - substitute with black pepper if you dont have this
> 
> 1TBS Paprika
> 
> 1tsp onion powder - more or less to taste
> 
> 1tsp garlic powder - more or less to taste
> 
> If you like it hot  add the following
> 
> 2TBS crushed red pepper
> 
> 2TBS ground cayenne pepper - more or less to taste
> 
> mix all spices and cure#1 into  1 cup of ice cold water  mix into  ground beef until mixed through
> 
> stuff into casing,  hang at room temp until casings are dry, approx 1 to 2 hrs,
> 
> place into smoker preheated to around 130 degrees for one hour  to dry casings, then add smoke for 1hr or until desired color, then raise heat to 150 for one hr then  raise heat to 180 until an internal temp of 152 to 160 degrees,
> 
> place into ice cold water until IT drops below 90, if you want you can then spray the sticks with hot water to remove any grease on the casings, then rinse in cold water again then bloom sticks at room  temperature until casings are dry or desired color is obtained  then refrigerate in a brown paper bag


Giving this a go this weekend with 20lbs of pork.  I toned the pepper down to 1 tsp of crushed. 1 tsp of aleppo ground, 1 tsp of ancho chili ground.


----------



## charcoal junkie

Jarhead said:


> I like this one. Adjust garlic and heat to your pref. Maybe some white pepper if you want the after glow.
> Start cooker at a low temp and gradually increase til you hit 170F.
> Sticks are done at 154F IT.
> Ice water bath and hang to dry.
> I just made this as summer sausage in 2-1/2" x 18" casings, but it should work great as a stick.
> These were made with 5# ground whole sirloin tip and 1# pork butt. (Double batch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SummerSausage04Small.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jarhead
> __ Nov 10, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ingredients*
> :
> 
> 
> 1 cup cold Buttermilk
> 
> 1-1/2 tablespoons Morton Tender Quick
> 
> 2 teaspoons mustard seed
> 
> 1 teaspoon garlic powder
> 
> 
> 
> 1 teaspoon coarse ground black pepper (butcher grind)
> 
> 2 teaspoons liquid smoke flavoring (optional)
> 
> 3 pounds lean ground venison or (90/10 ground beef)
> 
> 1 cup coarsely shredded Sharp Cheddar Cheese or (Hi-Temp cubes)
> 
> 2 tsp Chipotle Powder (or to taste)
> 
> 
> 
> 11 g Binder #86


what is binder #86


----------



## dward51

Meat binder #86 is "Flavor Binder 86" which is made by Eldon Sausage. 

The following is a quote from their website for Flavor Binder 86....


> Flavor Binder 86 is high in protein. Reduces shrinkage while binding meat and fat together. Formulated from Hydrolyzed Milk Products and Lactose Whey. Use 1/4 to 1/2 cup for each 10 lbs. of sausage meat. Net wt. 2 lbs. (6 cups).


NEPAS (a well respected sausage master here) has posted previously that you can substitute Saco Buttermilk powder or Fermento for Binder #86.  Saco buttermilk powder should be available at just about any grocery store or Walmart.  However I'm not certain if it is a 1:1 substitution.













0004175604012_500X500.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jan 5, 2014


----------



## charcoal junkie

Thanx dward for the heads-up.


----------



## barry bailey

I tried your recipe today,first time making meat sticks.....I did a 5 lb batch in my Masterbuilt digital smoker ,after about 4 hours in the smoker my IT is hanging at 135..the last 2 hours I have up-ed the temp by 10 degrees each hour and  my smoker is currently at 180...IT temp still hanging at 135...is this common and if so ,how long should I expect them to take to finish ?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Barry, your on the right track...  don't take cooking temps any higher...  I find mine usually take between 6-8 hrs...


----------



## barry bailey

JckDanls 07 said:


> Barry, your on the right track... don't take cooking temps any higher... I find mine usually take between 6-8 hrs...


YOU DA MAN.......just hitting 152 IT and 40 minutes from 8 hour mark


----------



## kel krause

What grind does everyone use ? For hot sticks. Course or do you double grind ?


----------



## daveomak

Kel Krause said:


> What grind does everyone use ? For hot sticks. Course or do you double grind ?



I grind using the fine plate once and mix until the meat gets "sticky" and well homogenized..... then stuff...... season the meat, when it is cubed, then grind...













DSCF2193.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 29, 2015







These sticks didn't get to uniform...    I didn't get all the air out of the stuffer canister...   Makes for uneven pressure when stuffing....













DSCF2204.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 29, 2015


----------



## goofy don

Should I mix fat in with my venison or should I use the leanest venison possible.


----------



## daveomak

Goofy Don said:


> Should I mix fat in with my venison or should I use the leanest venison possible.



You'll want about 25% pork fat added.... Don't use venison fat...  It's tallow and taste like [email protected]  Leaves a film in your mouth....  You can use "bacon ends and pieces" ...  they work good....  Pull out the meaty stuff for BLT's or what ever... and use the fat...   If that's all you have...    Pork fat from most butchers is hard to get as they don't cut up primals much....


----------



## dbriceland

I'm using 1lb of pork butt for every 4lbs of deer meet and using conyeager spices. I'm having trouble with a greasy substance between the casing and the meat and can't get the casing to stick to the meat. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JckDanls 07

dbriceland said:


> I'm using 1lb of pork butt for every 4lbs of deer meet and using conyeager spices. I'm having trouble with a greasy substance between the casing and the meat and can't get the casing to stick to the meat. Any help would be greatly appreciated



Sounds like your smoking at to high of a temp...  creating "fat out" (fat renders out)...  tell us more about your procedure from start (grinding/mixing) to finish(smoking temps)


----------



## dbriceland

I grind both pork butt and venison with the small plate on my grinder separately and refrigerate. The next day I put the venison and sausage into the power mixer. I mix the spices and water in a separate bowl and slowly add them to the mixer after mixing for 15-20 mins I stuff them into 21mm mahogany casings.  I start the electric smoker at 120 to let the casings dry for hour or so. Then jump up to about 140 and add smoke for a couple hours. Then 160 for an hour and finally 170 until I get internal temp of 155. I've been pulling them out and letting them sit at room temp until cool and then refrigerate


----------



## buckyshaw

Big Casino said:


> My beef stick recipe
> 
> 5lb ground beef
> 1cup ice water
> 1tsp insta-cure
> 4tsp salt
> 1TBS brown sugar
> 1tsp ground mustard
> 2tsp whole mustard seed
> 1tsp coarse ground black pepper - add more if you like pepper taste
> 2tsp white ground pepper - substitute with black pepper if you dont have this
> 1TBS Paprika
> 1tsp onion powder - more or less to taste
> 1tsp garlic powder - more or less to taste
> 
> If you like it hot  add the following
> 2TBS crushed red pepper
> 2TBS ground cayenne pepper - more or less to taste
> 
> mix all spices and cure#1 into  1 cup of ice cold water  mix into  ground beef until mixed through
> stuff into casing,  hang at room temp until casings are dry, approx 1 to 2 hrs,
> place into smoker preheated to around 130 degrees for one hour  to dry casings, then add smoke for 1hr or until desired color, then raise heat to 150 for one hr then  raise heat to 180 until an internal temp of 152 to 160 degrees,
> place into ice cold water until IT drops below 90, if you want you can then spray the sticks with hot water to remove any grease on the casings, then rinse in cold water again then bloom sticks at room  temperature until casings are dry or desired color is obtained  then refrigerate in a brown paper bag


.       Is the instant cure like the lem cure (pink salt cure).?


----------



## driedstick

buckyshaw said:


> . Is the instant cure like the lem cure (pink salt cure).?









  Buckyshaw!!! Hope this helps 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curing_salt

Yes Lem SHOULD be the same - Make sure it is Cure#1 and NOT Cure#2 

You can get this at Butcher packer, The sausage maker or your local butcher shop. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## buckyshaw

Big Casino said:


> My beef stick recipe
> 
> 5lb ground beef
> 1cup ice water
> 1tsp insta-cure
> 4tsp salt
> 1TBS brown sugar
> 1tsp ground mustard
> 2tsp whole mustard seed
> 1tsp coarse ground black pepper - add more if you like pepper taste
> 2tsp white ground pepper - substitute with black pepper if you dont have this
> 1TBS Paprika
> 1tsp onion powder - more or less to taste
> 1tsp garlic powder - more or less to taste
> 
> If you like it hot  add the following
> 2TBS crushed red pepper
> 2TBS ground cayenne pepper - more or less to taste
> 
> mix all spices and cure#1 into  1 cup of ice cold water  mix into  ground beef until mixed through
> stuff into casing,  hang at room temp until casings are dry, approx 1 to 2 hrs,
> place into smoker preheated to around 130 degrees for one hour  to dry casings, then add smoke for 1hr or until desired color, then raise heat to 150 for one hr then  raise heat to 180 until an internal temp of 152 to 160 degrees,
> place into ice cold water until IT drops below 90, if you want you can then spray the sticks with hot water to remove any grease on the casings, then rinse in cold water again then bloom sticks at room  temperature until casings are dry or desired color is obtained  then refrigerate in a brown paper bag


----------



## buckyshaw

What is the shelf life in brown paper bag? And can I extend it on a seal a meal?


----------



## JckDanls 07

the brown paper bag is only temporary (a day or 2)..  it helps to dry the sticks and also helps for color...  Yes..  vacuum seal and freeze for longer life ...


----------



## jlzr

I'm going to try this recipe. Thanks! Using my small Kingsford smoker with charcoal. Hope it works!


----------



## howard66

Thanks for the recipe - it is delicious!


----------

